# dcc in a usa speeder



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

i did not take pictures of work in progress but thought i would share what i got done 


i started with a usa speeder which i had try to run on 00 and it did not do well so i needed to put dcc in it ..

i used a ho lenz gold decoder wirh a power 3 which i put in the space behind the guys ... this space had a kinda like fiberglass weight that i took out 

with the decoder and power three in this spot i still had room for a little lead so even by pulling the factory weight i gained weight over stock 

I also filled the wholes on the bottom where the contactor for the third rail was ment to go ( when they where o scale ) with lead and glue so dirt would not get up into the gearing 

this helped a lot on the weight so i think it will track well now ....

while i was at it i added a beacon light on top and a hight output surface mount led inside for a cab light and of cource hooked up the headlight to the decoder 

i then tryed to make the factory guys better to no avale they just looked like rubber guys no matter what i did so i added so preiser guys from set 63054 

the driver need his leg worked a little and i had to cut off a bag that his arm was on i then reloacted the control so it was in his hand 

i thought it came out well and it runs like a top


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow, nice work! Does it really pickup power well enough with just two axles? I guess I've not had good luck with my ancient Aristo-Craft 0-4-0 so I've avoided all two axle locomotives ever since! But a DCC controlled speeder sounds like a fun little project.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

the lenz gold decoder when used with the power 3 stores just a little power onboard so that it will power on when it looses conduction for a moment...
i have used it on other types of speeders and even a stantz loco and had them run flawlessly ...... 
one of the bennys of dcc is good running and control of even small stuff like this


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently acquired one of these but in O-scale version. The body is essentially the same BUT I've got the wrong wheels. Any idea if I can get them as replacement parts? It came to me dis-assmbled and I believe the reversing electronics are where the fiberglass weight you refered to were supposed to be. Sounds like I've got my work cut out for me... 

Chas


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I would contact usa trains and ask 


I desided that i did not like the wheels so I swaped them out for some others i had .......


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, 
Where did you find those wheels? Who makes them, and most importantly WHERE can I get some of them? They are perfect! 

Chas


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

nice job scott,but i thank osha is going to get you for no hard hats,lol.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It's before the hard hat era. besides it's not an OSA issue it is now FRA. Later RJD


----------

